# Glentworths insect powder philada



## bottlediger (Oct 10, 2007)

Glentworths insect powder philada  - anyone have any info on this poison? I dug it about 5 months ago, its pretty stained up but its in the tumbler right now will post pics when its finished in 5 more days 

 digger ry


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 10, 2007)

THEY DO PRETTY WELL, GO TO EBAY AND PUT IT IN SEARCH THEN COMPLETED ITEMS. THERE WAS ONE ON THE OTHER DAY. LET ME KNOW IF YOU RUN IT. RICK


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 10, 2007)

thank you very much, I found it. I thought it would be a bit better than that. Mine also has a chip on the base.
 digger ry


----------



## pupman (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice bottle Ryan, the Glenworths is known but is not a particularly common insect powder. It was sort of a competitor to Lyons but as you'll note the Philly insect powders are a slightly different shape and certinly newer than the pontiled Lyons. Still a nice bottle to dig.By the way,Lyons had a run of at least thirty years and incorporated flared(yes flared!) lips  all the way up to 1/4" square band lips.


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you! very good information there []

 Digger Ry


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 25, 2007)

Is there any record of what the active ingredients were in these products?
 I can only imagine what they stuck in there if the makers had ethics similar to the patent medicine vendors.


----------



## pupman (Dec 13, 2007)

Lyons stated in his advertising that the active  ingredient came from "the flower Pyrethrum,grown in the provence of Caucasia,Dalmetia and Tillis,Persia in Asia" and was the secret of the success of his powder.  Imitators followed and certinly used some dubious if not downright poisonous ingredients.  P.S. Of course what he claimed was in the bottle and what truly was could turn out very different,just look at William Radam and countless others!Whatever the true ingrdients(and I have several original bottles with labels and contents) no one can dispute that Lyon had a very successful run with his "magnetic powder",at least 35 years.Kev


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 13, 2007)

That would be pretty amazing if he used a pyrethrin based poison. That is an effective, not very toxic to humans, and biodegradable.  Its still made today from the plants of the chrysanthemum family. I figured they used arsenic or some other super toxic compound. That might explain why his product was so popular, it may of been very effective. 

 If the stuff in your bottles was an organic pyrethrum its probably long ago degraded and become inert.


----------

